# Please critique my new site



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

Hi all,
A while ago I asked for some feedback from the good folks on t-shirtforums about how to improve my site. Well, I've taken all that's been said and relaunched it.

Please have a look, and further feedback is appreciated! 
P.S the 'Shipping' and 'Newsletter' tiles are inactive just yet - they're on the to do list!

Santa Carla Boardwalk


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like it, although you might want to also have a sort option by decade, helps people look up stuff faster, especially if they are looking for shirts in a certain era and not waste time looking at a bunch of shirts at the same time.

Also, what method of printing are you doing on your shirts?


----------



## Rage Industry (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,

Just took a look at your site, I think it looks great, easy to navigate and shop without being to busy and distracting. Many sites have to much going on and lose the fact that most people shopping online are looking to make a quick, easy, purchase. Keep up the good work

Thanks,
Cary


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the comments.
@otto I print with water based inks for most of the work. There's still some vinyl work too, but we're trying to phase it out.


----------



## Lmomjian (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great. My one comment is that the shirt designs are kind of small and hard to see from the front page (especially the modelled ones). Maybe the mouse-over should zoom on the design.


----------



## UnspokenGlory (Feb 13, 2013)

*Spell check your "about Us" at the bottom of your Home Page as "Favorite" is spelled wrong. Your page is nice and clean cut, Where are you planning on marketing at?*


----------



## teegallery (May 4, 2013)

Actually, "favourite" is correct (British English). 

The site itself looks great. Love the hover slide-in of the buttons.

One thing I don't like is when you add something to your wish list or compare list, the site scrolls to the top of the page to show the success message. Now I'll have to scroll down again to continue my search. The success message should instead be shown on the screen without scrolling.

Also, once I've chosen a size, it would be nice if that size was pre-selected on other tees. 

Do you only ship in the UK? I tried estimating shipping costs on your cart page, but it said no shipping options were available (Belgium).


----------



## teegallery (May 4, 2013)

Btw, one last thing, the shopping cart doesn't last very long. You can try this out yourself. Add a product to the cart. Then browse in another tab for an hour or two and return to the site. The item is no longer in the cart. You want that item to be in there for much longer.


----------



## teegallery (May 4, 2013)

Ok, sorry, but really now, one last thing.. 

The URL for guy shirts is: 

Guys

However, the url for girls is: 

Girls

This is due to spaces in the URL. You should probably use dashes as well and use proper capitalization. 

Sorry for all the separate replies, hope they were useful.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

The site looks good. I agree that bigger images would help.

You should take a look at these guys: Insert Coin - the leading name in video game inspired t-shirts and hoodies

I met them a couple years ago. They're also UK based and do a similar concept but with video game inspired tees and do it well.

This is slightly off topic, but have you tried sending out some of your best designs to film related magazines and other publications? 

Again referencing Insert Coin, they did the same with video game companies and magaznes to get thier name (and designs) out into the public and it is working for them.


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Some excellent points there- stuff I wouldn't have picked up on. 

Cheers guys!


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

NigelT said:


> The site looks good. I agree that bigger images would help.
> 
> You should take a look at these guys: Insert Coin - the leading name in video game inspired t-shirts and hoodies
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Yes I've thought of sending out to film magazines, but I wasn't sure if it would come to much. Good to hear that it worked for Insert Coin.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont want to sound stupid but I probably will! lol But how do you operate a site like this? If you get three orders and they are 3 different shirts, You now have to print 3 shirts with many different colors then clean the screens each time? Sorry. Just wondering. My orders come in quantity of dozens for a specific design. If someone called me and wanted one or two shirts, I turn them down because it will take more time than it is worth.


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

@DigitalInkArts I don't know what to tell you. I keep screens for my most popular and latest designs, the ones that I'm plugging on my social network blogs. The rest I just do them to order. I have a few workaround tricks to keep things moving, but to be honest- this is my first year in production, sales aren't as high as I'd like but I'm doing it for the sheer love of making something that people will really like. I'm not as in the money as I'd like but like I said, its more than just that for me.


----------



## robertps (May 9, 2013)

Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

@ Wesley - thanks for the detailed feedback - it's very helpful. By the way I love the layout and look of your teegallery. Great work.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

SCBoardwalk said:


> @DigitalInkArts I don't know what to tell you. I keep screens for my most popular and latest designs, the ones that I'm plugging on my social network blogs. The rest I just do them to order. I have a few workaround tricks to keep things moving, but to be honest- this is my first year in production, sales aren't as high as I'd like but I'm doing it for the sheer love of making something that people will really like. I'm not as in the money as I'd like but like I said, its more than just that for me.


That was the answer. lol
When you get busier and have more orders I suppose you will just have those screens in library to pull whenever needed. I was just curious with so many designs do you burn a screen for an order of one or two shirts? Just seems like a pain. But everybody gotta start somewhere. Your site is very nice. I love it!


----------



## ILRK (May 26, 2013)

It looks nice and clean! As soon as it popped up I was like wow this is fresh!

check out mine and let me know what you think... We have been up a bit and need critiques


----------



## SCBoardwalk (May 7, 2012)

ILRK said:


> It looks nice and clean! As soon as it popped up I was like wow this is fresh!
> 
> check out mine and let me know what you think... We have been up a bit and need critiques


Hey thanks! Your site does indeed look good - my only critique would be to make the pictures of the products bigger on the product page. (Something that everyone here advised me to do also).

I wanted a proper look at the ladies on the 'Men's Scoop' shirt!


----------



## jwisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Designs are cool looking and you have a nice niche. One question is, if you own the designs, why not offer all in men's and women's (and kids)?


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

I really like it. Looks nice and clean and makes for an easy shopping experience. Keep up the good work.


----------

